# Perch, anyone?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Neat article on flyfishing for perch!

http://globalflyfisher.com/staff/bouma/perch/

Anybody care to take up the challenge?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Already caught 12 inch perch on the flyrod awhile back.


----------

